# 2018 Auto World Thunderjet Release 24 (SC338) - Trans America Racing



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

New article covering the Auto World Thunderjet Release #24 (SC338) - Trans America Racing. This release of cars is awesome. I admit to be a little biased toward the old Trans Am cars.

https://sites.google.com/a/speedinc...-thunderjet-release-24---trans-america-racing

-Paul


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I guess I will be buying 4 more cars,even though it looks like the Mustang has some lining up issues on the right side."rear wheel well"


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

check the same on the Camaro too...
Last-Release, of 2018 !!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Probably the Cuda and the Cougar for me. The other two...not so much.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

definitely the cougar, most likely all 4

Boosted


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Went ahead and got the set of four. I like them better than I did in the pictures provided. Got the set shipped for $88 which is reasonable, at least by today's standards...


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

An AAR Cuda missing the AAR spoiler, and with a shaker hood instead of the AAR hood. Pass. If I bought it I'd have to change my user name to jeffshakery…


----------

